# Απόψεις περί ελληνικού κινηματογράφου



## daeman (Feb 16, 2017)

Theseus said:


> ... I didn't understand what Jim said, quoting Harry Klynn's famous monologue, δηλ. Άπαξ και έριξε φινάλε να πούμε το έργο, πρέπει να την σακουλευτείς που την πάει ο μάγκας τη δουλειά. Ούτω πως και αι ταινίαι τέχνης...I need a translation of this. I didn't even get the drift. ...



"Once the work of art is finished, you gotta get wind of where the dude (i.e. the artist) is heading (of their intention). As in art cinema..." (at 2':50")






A satire of the arty-farty and the "cultural scene" in general in Greece at the time (not a lot has changed since then, imho, at least for the majority). Over the top, of course, and from a certain viewpoint, but not without some merit.

Btw, "κι επειδής δεν πιάνει η δικιά σου η γκλάβα και δεν την ανθίζεσαι, δεν πάει να πει ότι δεν πιάνει και τ' αλλουνού η γκλάβα, άμα λάχει να πούμε. Καθότι τα υψηλά νοήματα δεν τ' ανθίζεται ο κόσμος. Δεν τη ψυλλιάζεται τη δουλειά, γουστάρει εγχώριο πράμα" at 1:26, i.e. "just because you don't get it, you don't get the drift, it doesn't mean that someone else won't get it. Because people don't get the higher meaning. They don't understand it, they like local stuff." 
«Καθότι εν Ελλάδι, τέχνη ίσον κονόμα. Και τέχνη χωρίς κονόμα ίσον σάμαλι χωρίς τελάρο.»

Παραφυάδα του νήματος σακουλεύομαι (3 meanings from slang.gr)


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2017)

Ι think we need a bit more context on ταινίες τέχνης.
As television became common in the 1970s, Greek cinema was hit hard. If I remember well the decline in cinema revenue started in 1972. At the same time film makers tried to emulate art cinema from Europe, and the result was esoteric films with static cameras and long silences, one after the other. The plots (wherever they existed) were either about some rich people killing boredom doing absurd things dressed as existential angst or the Greek civil war (from a leftist angle) or both. This actually reflected the socioeconomic status of film-makers: with no big studios around to support film production, film-making became the hobby of people with money, time and artistic aspirations and has remained so since. I was reminded of this strongly a couple of years ago when I went to see a Greek film at a festival in London, followed by a Q&A with the director. The film was about a Greek working class family, as imagined by a person who has never met a Greek working class family, which of course escaped the British audience completely. 
Of course there were some good Greek films in the late 70s and 80s, but they suffered from low budgets and never did well in cinemas. And since they were almost never shown on TV most people don't know them. A few attempts to show some of them on TV resulted in convincing everyone that art cinema is rubbish. 
Everyone? Well, not quite, because everyone had a pretentious acquaintance (aka a κουλτουριάρης) who would deride everyone as too common to understand Art. Those people of course didn't need to see the films on TV, they had already seen them in the cinema.


----------



## rogne (Feb 17, 2017)

SBE said:


> If I remember well the decline in cinema revenue started in 1972. At the same time film makers tried to emulate art cinema from Europe, and the result was esoteric films with static cameras and long silences, one after the other. The plots (wherever they existed) were either about some rich people killing boredom doing absurd things dressed as existential angst or the Greek civil war (from a leftist angle) or both. This actually reflected the socioeconomic status of film-makers: with no big studios around to support film production, film-making became the hobby of people with money, time and artistic aspirations and has remained so since.



LOL γι' αυτή τη σύνοψη του μεταπολιτευτικού ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, που δίνει τη χαριτωμένη εντύπωση πως όσο ο Φίνος, ο Δαλιανίδης και ο Φώσκολος κόβανε τρελά εισιτήρια, "παρακμή" δεν υπήρχε. Υποθέτω επί του περιεχομένου η σύνοψη βάζει στο μίξερ Νικολαΐδη και Αγγελόπουλο, και ό,τι προκύψει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2017)

Ποτέ δεν ήμουν μεγάλος φαν του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, που το 99% των καλών ταινιών που παρήγαγε είναι κωμωδίες. Οτιδήποτε άλλο σε δράμα και κοινωνικό της ασπρόμαυρης εποχής είναι για γέλια ή για μπάτσες (συνηθέστερα και τα δυο μαζί). Ο ελληνικός κινηματογράφος ήταν πάντα low budget. Στην συντριπτική τους πλειονότητα οι ελληνικές ταινίες ακόμα και της λεγόμενης «χρυσής εποχής» ήταν γυρισμένες σε στούντιο με πολύ φτωχά σκηνικά, σενάρια δανεικά από ήδη επιτυχημένα θεατρικά, φτωχά κοστούμια, μέικ απ, πάμφτωχες σε τεχνικές και κινηματογράφηση. Ελάχιστες ταινίες είχαν εξωτερικά γυρίσματα και πάλι η τεχνική στα περισσότερα ήταν της πλάκας.

Είμαι ακόμα λιγότερο φαν του Αγγελόπουλου και λίγο πολύ συμφωνώ με την SBE, για πρώτη φορά μετά από πολύ καιρό. Μου αρέσει ο κινηματογράφος· και του ποπ κορν και ο καλλιτεχνικός. Αλλά ο ελληνικός «καλλιτεχνικός» κινηματογράφος, ειδικά της δεκαετίας του '80, δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο από τεχνική (που έλειπε από την... χρυσή εποχή). Κι αυτό είναι κρίμα, γιατί μερικές από τις σεναριακές ιδέες υπήρξαν εξαιρετικές, αλλά ήταν σχεδόν όλες χαμένες ευκαιρίες.

Είμαστε τελείως εκτός θέματος.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 17, 2017)

Πράγματι, το low-budget (και το οικονομικό και κυρίως αυτό της αισθητικής) είναι κάτι που ανέκαθεν χαρακτήριζε το εγχώριο σινεμά. Αλλά όσο κι αν κάποιες art-house ταινίες ή τέλος πάντων "σοβαρές" (για χάρη της κουβέντας), προσπαθώντας να ακολουθήσουν αντίστοιχα ευρωπαϊκά ρεύματα, μοιάζουν λίγο άγαρμπες ή "μισές" (αυτό που μάλλον εννοεί ο Έλλη με το "χαμένες ευκαιρίες"), δεν διαφωνούμε ότι υπήρξαν συνεπείς και τίμιες σαν κινηματογραφικά εγχειρήματα. Κι ούτε κι εγώ τρελαίνομαι για Αγγελόπουλο, αλλά χαίρομαι που τον είχαμε. Και πλην αυτού, διάφοροι Νικολαΐδηδες, Κούνδουροι, Πανουσόπουλοι, Βουλγαραίοι, ακόμα και Περράκηδες (της καλής περιόδου του)... καλά να λέμε που υπήρχαν και δεν μείναμε να συζητάμε τώρα μόνο για βιντεοταινίες.


----------



## rogne (Feb 17, 2017)

Ευτυχώς, τώρα είμαστε εντός θέματος, ή τουλάχιστον εντός ιδιαίτερου νήματος (που πάντως δεν θα είχε ανοίξει καν, αν έμενε ως "ορισμός" για τις "ταινίαι τέχνης" του Χάρυ το arty-farty του Δαεμάνου)!

Γενικεύετε ανυπόφορα, ρε παιδιά [edit: όχι ο Jim, τον διάβασα εκ των υστέρων]: όσες καλές ταινίες είχε αναλογικά η δεκαετία του '80 ή του '90, τόσες πάνω-κάτω (για να μην πω λιγότερες, αναλογικά πάντα) είχε και η δεκαετία του '50 ή του '60 ή του '70, "καλλιτεχνικές" ή μη. Ο Χάρυ αποκλείεται να εννοούσε τον Νικολαΐδη, τον Αγγελόπουλο ή τους σημαντικούς ομοίους τους, προφανώς τις (όχι πολλές, πάντως χαρακτηριστικές μιας εποχής) απομιμήσεις τους είχε κατά νου. Και το ζήτημα φυσικά δεν είναι αν "σ' αρέσει" ο ένας ή ο άλλος σκηνοθέτης. Δεν είναι κολοκυθόπιτα (ούτε) ο κινηματογράφος: εμένα μ' αρέσει ο Δαλιανίδης, του άλλου ο Αγγελόπουλος, σινεμά το ένα, σινεμά και τ' άλλο. Αν κάτι έλειπε (και λείπει) διαχρονικά απ' τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο είναι, νομίζω, οι auteurs, με την έννοια που έδιναν στον όρο τα παλιά-παλιά _Cahiers du cinéma_: δηλαδή κατά βάση "εμπορικοί" σκηνοθέτες, που όμως είχαν και προωθούσαν τη δική τους κινηματογραφική τέχνη, σε επίπεδο τεχνικό, αφηγηματικό, αισθητικό κλπ., μέσα στους στενούς περιορισμούς της εμπορικότητας, των στούντιο και του μαζικού κοινού. Υπήρξαν κι εδώ, απλώς ήταν απελπιστικά λίγοι (δεν σκέφτομαι έτσι πρόχειρα κανέναν ενεργό σήμερα, αλλά μπορεί κάποιος/α να μου διαφεύγει).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2017)

Όταν κάνεις κριτική σε κάτι, δεν εστιάζεις στο γούστο αλλά σε συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια, πρωτίστως τεχνικά (π.χ. στην μαγειρική) και στις τέχνες ειδικότερα τεχνικά και αισθητικά.

Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, εσένα μπορεί να σ' αρέσει το σενιάν, εμένα το καλοψημένο. Αλλά αν μου δώσεις σενιάν και στην μέση είναι κρύο, θα το χαρακτηρίσω αποτυχημένο. Δεν κρίνεις εκεί αν είναι του γούστου σου το φαγητό αλλά α) αν είναι «αυτό που λέει η ετικέτα» και β) αν η τεχνική σου είναι σωστή. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις τέχνες, απλά εκεί έχεις και τεχνικά και αισθητικά κριτήρια (στο φαγητό, αν και σημαντικά, το αισθητικά κριτήρια είναι δευτερεύοντα).

Ε, δεν μπορώ π.χ. να βλέπω το «Μετέωρο βήμα του πελαργού» και να παρακολουθώ την ίδια σκηνή επί πέντε λεπτά, λες και είμαι καθυστερημένος και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον συμβολισμό αν δεν ανοίξει μεγαλειωδώς το πλάνο με ρυθμό χελώνας και πομπώδη μουσική. Είναι αισθητικά λάθος και τεχνικά πρωτόγονο. Δεν είναι θέμα αν μου αρέσει ο συμβολισμός, το θέμα της ταινίας, το είδος της, το χρώμα της ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αν δεν ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείς σωστά τις παύσεις σε μονόλογο ή σε διάλογο, διαπράττεις τεχνικό και αισθητικό λάθος ταυτόχρονα. Η παύση δεν είναι παιχνιδάκι για να το χρησιμοποιείς κατά το δοκούν και όποτε σου την βαρέσει· επιτελεί συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία. Ο Αγγελόπουλος π.χ. δεν ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί παύσεις. Η ομιλία στις περισσότερες ταινίες του είναι για γέλια. Αν ήταν βωβές 100% θα ήταν καλύτερες.

Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι για τις προθέσεις του Αγγελόπουλου ή των συν αυτώ, διότι δεν είμαι στο μυαλό τους. Ίσως να είχαν άριστες προθέσεις και απίστευτο μεράκι. Το ίδιο όμως και ο Εντ Γουντ.

Δεν θα πω τίποτα παραπάνω, θα δώσω ένα λινκ προς την -ομολογουμένως πολύ σκληρή- κριτική του Ρότζερ Ίμπερτ:

http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/ulysses-gaze-1997


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2017)

Με το μαλακό οι ευαίσθητοι! Υπάρχει σινεμά και σινεμά, κι ο ελληνικός κινηματογράφος έχει απ'όλα. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια είδα εδώ στο Λονδίνο όλες τις ταινίες του Βούλγαρη της δεκαετίας του '70 και του '80. Και ναι, ήταν πολύ καλές ταινίες και δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν είχαν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη απήχηση. 
Παράλληλα όμως είδα και τα άπαντα της Μαρκετάκη και ήταν μια-δυο ταινίες καλές και πεντέξι να κόβεις τις φλέβες σου (αν και από άποψη εικόνας ήταν ωραίες και είχαν κάποια ψήγματα χρυσού που δεν αξιοποιούνταν όμως). Ειδικά μια- δυο ήταν να τις δείχνεις για να εξηγείς γιατί ο κόσμος έχει παρεξηγήσει τον κινηματογράφο. 
Και δε νομίζω να βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα το ότι συχνά δεν ξέρανε τί τους γινόταν ούτε οι ίδιοι οι υπέυθυνοι επιλογής ταινιών για την τηλεόραση, με κορυφαίο το ότι προτίμησαν να κατεβάσουν το διακόπτη όταν κατάλαβαν ότι η ταινία που επέλεξαν δεν ήταν για την οικογενειακή ζώνη μεγάλης θεαματικότητας.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ξέρω γιατί τόση αντιπάθεια προς τον Φίνο, rogne. Ο Βούλγαρης στη συζήτηση στο φεστιβάλ αυτό είχε πει ότι ξεκίνησε από την Φινος Φιλμ και ότι οι πρώτες του ταινίες γυρίστηκαν με ενθάρρυνση από εκεί και πρόσβαση στις εγκαταστάσεις. Όπου υπάρχει η βιομηχανία του σινεμά, υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να βγουν καλές ταινίες. Όταν δεν υπάρχει η βιομηχανία είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Πάρε το Μπόλιγουντ για παράδειγμα. Υπερπαραγωγές κλάψου-δάρσου με τον τόνο αλλά από αυτό το σύστημα βγήκε ο Σατιατζίτ Ρέι.

Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί όσοι το παίζουν σινεγνώστες απορριπτουν κάθε ψυχαγωγία στο σινεμά. Γιατί δηλαδή είναι κατώτερες ταινίες η Σάντα Τσικίτα ή οι Γερμανοί Ξανάρχονται και είναι ανώτερες οι Κρυστάλλινες Νύχτες της Μαρκετάκη;


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2017)

Nα αναφέρω εδώ ότι σε αντίθεση με τον Ελληγενή εγώ την καταβρίσκω με ορισμένα είδη ελληνικων ταινιών:
α. με τις δραματικές του Φώσκολού, ειδικά αυτές με τον Κούρκουλο. Είναι εξαιρετικές κωμωδίες. 
β. με τα κοινωνικά δράματα- αφορμή για λίγο γδύσιμο της πρωταγωνίστριας του Δαλιανίδη π.χ. Νόμος 4000 κλπ 
γ. με τις αστικές κωμωδίες της δεκαετίας του '40 και αρχών δεκαετίας '50 (στα σοβαρά, όχι όπως οι προηγούμενες κατηγορίες). Ειδικά αυτές με το Λογοθετίδη. 
Τέλος, είτε μας αρέσιε είτε όχι, μεγάλο μέρος των ταινιών είναι μέρος της κοινής μας λαικής κουλτούρας, χάρη στις έξυπνες ατάκες τους.

ΥΓ Επίθσης, δείγμα του πόσο μεγάλος ήταν ο Σακελάριος, στην ταινία Διπλοπενιές έχει έναν διάλογο στην αρχή μεταξύ του ζευγαριού, ο οποίος είναι ο ορισμός του dysfunctional relationship. Η μία παρεξήγηση πάνω στην άλλη γιατί κανένας δεν θέλει να συζητήσει. Αν απομονώσεις τη σκηνή και τη βάλεις σε μια δραματική ταινία θα ταιριάζει γάντι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2017)

Εγώ πάλι το 90% του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου το βλέπω μπανάλ, ξεπερασμένο, φτηνό και σαχλαμαρίστικο. Υπάρχουν λίγες καλόγουστες ταινίες με πραγματικά έξυπνο χιούμορ και πάλι με μηδενική τεχνική. Στέκομαι τόσο στην τεχνική γιατί δεν είναι τόσο θέμα μπάτζετ, είναι θέμα γνώσεων και φαντασίας. Ο «Πολίτης Κέιν» θεωρείται μια από τις καλύτερες ταινίες όλων των εποχών ακριβώς γι' αυτό. Οι ελληνικές ταινίες είναι τεχνικά τεμπέλικες όπως όλη η νοοτροπία του Έλληνα.


----------



## rogne (Feb 18, 2017)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν αντιπαθώ τον Φίνο, ούτε καν τον Δαλιανίδη (ο Φώσκολος είναι άλλη ιστορία, χεχε), τους χρησιμοποίησα απλώς σαν (τα κατεξοχήν) παραδείγματα του "εμπορικού ελληνικού σινεμά".

Χέλλε, καλώς ή κακώς, η συντριπτική πλειονότητα κριτικών, σκηνοθετών και λοιπών παροικούντων διαφωνεί μαζί σου για την τεχνική του Αγγελόπουλου, και η επίκληση της αυθεντίας (χμ) του Ίμπερτ π.χ. δεν το αλλάζει αυτό: καταλαβαίνεις ότι θα μπορούσε κανείς να επικαλεστεί πολύ περισσότερες αυθεντίες (χμ) για το αντίθετο. Το ύφος, η θεματολογία, η (εξηγημένη πάντως) εμμονή στη διάρκεια, η γενικότερη αισθητική αν θες, οκ, σηκώνουν συζήτηση και αντιπαράθεση, αλλά ο Αγγελόπουλος ήταν άψογος τεχνικά σε αυτό που ήθελε να κάνει και να πει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2017)

Δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε σ' αυτό. Τεχνικά μπάζει από παντού. Μόνο στο καδράρισμα είναι οκέι. Σε ό,τι άλλο αφορά την τεχνική του κινηματογράφου είναι φάουλ. Το θέμα μου δεν είναι με την αισθητική της θεματολογίας του ούτε με την αισθητική της εικόνας του. Έχω θέμα με τα τεχνικά λάθη στην αφήγηση, στον βηματισμό και στους διαλόγους. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν χωράει στα αισθητικά κριτήρια του κινηματογράφου. Θέλεις να το πεις μαρμελάδα, σλάιντ σόου, θεατρικό φιλμ; Πάντως κινηματογράφος δεν είναι και ας λένε οι κουλτουριαραίες αυθεντίες ό,τι θέλουνε.

Δεν έχω δει ποτέ review ταινίας του Αγγελόπουλου (ή του Τρίερ) που να τον εκθειάζει και να μην περιέχει γενικόλογους χαρακτηρισμούς, σκέτους χαρακτηρισμούς, χωρίς ποτέ να δίνονται επιχειρήματα γι' αυτό, και γενικότερα φαντεζί λέξεις πασπαρτού και ξύλινες εκφράσεις δίχως ουσία.

Όσο για το Βλέμμα του Οδυσσέα, ακόμη και οι κριτικοί το έθαψαν και το εκθείασαν μόνο οι γνωστοί ύποπτοι. Όταν το είδα πρώτη φορά (και τελευταία, εννοείται), το επέλεξα γιατί η ιδέα του με ενθουσίασε. Η εκτέλεσή του ήταν τόσο χαμένη ευκαιρία που σχεδόν κυριολεκτικά χτυπούσα το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο. Την ανάλυση του Ίμπερτ την διάβασα πολλά χρόνια αργότερα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί πρέπει ντε και καλά για να είναι καλή μια ταινία να έχει περίεργες γωνίες λήψης και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια, τα οποία παρεμπιπόντως δεν τα έχει ούτε το κλασσικό Χόλιγουντ- ο Ορσον Ουέλς ήταν μια από τις λίγες εξαιρέσεις. Όλες οι άλλες ταινίες φτιάχνονταν φασόν, ο σκηνοθέτης δεν ανακατευόταν στο μοντάζ π.χ.

Έπειτα ο ελληνικός κινηματογράφος ιστορικά είναι πιο κοντά στον ιταλικό και έχουμε μερικά καλά δείγματα ελληνικού νεορεαλισμού. Έχεις καθίσει να δεις π.χ. Έλλη- πραγματικά να δεις- την Κάλπικη Λίρα, το Πικρό Ψωμί, τον Δράκο; Και αισθητικά και θεματολογικά είναι κλασσικός νεορεαλισμός.

Τώρα, σχετικά με τον Αγγελόπουλο, αν έχεις δει μόνο το Βλέμμα του Οδυσσέα χάνεις. Και, ναι, θα συμφωνήσω με τον rogne ότι ο Αγγελόπουλος ήταν από τους λίγους που έκανε ακόμα οπτικό σινεμά και ειδικά οι πιο πρόσφατες ταινίες του έχουν πολύ ωραία πλάνα και εικόνες. Από την άλλη ήθελε μάλλον να γίνει Αντονιόνι στη θέση του Αντονιόνι γιατί κι ο Αντονιόνι έχει ακριβώς αυτό το στυλ. Νομίζω ότι η πιο νορμάλ ταινία του είναι το Μια Αιωνιότητα και Μια Μέρα (παρόλο που οι κακεντρεχείς έλεγαν ότι ο τίτλος αναφέρεται στη διάρκεια της ταινίας, νομίζω ότι βλέπεται μια χαρά). 

Και μια που λέμε για πείρ ορέξεως, κάθισα πρόσφατα και είδα τις Μικρές Αφροδίτες, που είχε βραβευτεί στο Βερολίνο (κι όπως μου λέέι το ιντενρέτιο σε χρονιά που το φεστιβάλ δεν είχε τίποτα ενδιαφέρον να δείξει) και είχε ερμηνείες μάπα, διαλόγους μάπα, καλές ιδέες πολλές αλλά...

Και φυσικά να μην πιάσω τις σύγχρονες, που έχουν γίνει πολλές και δεν τις προλαβαίνω όλες. Πρόσφατα είδα το Chevalier της Τσαγκάρη και μου φάνηκε καλή ιδέα που στο δρόμο χάλασε και δεν είχε και ιδιαίτερα καλές ερμηνείες (τσάμπα τα βραβεία ερμηνείας). Ούτς τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο απο σκηνοθετική άποψη και η φωτογραφία θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 18, 2017)

Helle, μήπως είσαι λίγο εμπαθής με τον Αγγελόπουλο; Ξαναλέω, ούτε εμένα με τρελαίνει, αλλά όχι ότι μπάζει από παντού και τεχνικά. Κι οκ, άσε τον Τεό. Ο Τρίερ πχ, που επίσης αναφέρεις κι επίσης δεν πάω μια. Πολλά μπορώ να του προσάψω, από αισθητική, από θεματολογία, από τρόπο σκηνοθεσίας. Όχι όμως ότι δεν το 'χει τεχνικά. Δεδομένου τέλος πάντων ότι ακολουθεί και το "δόγμα", ακόμα κι έτσι, μια χαρά είναι (τεχνικά πάντα, όλα τα άλλα σαφώς και τα κρίνουμε και τα κατακρίνουμε όσο θέλουμε). 

SBE, για το Chevalier. Δεν έχω δει δυστυχώς άλλη ταινία της Τσαγκάρη, οπότε δεν έχω άλλο κριτήριο, πάντως το Chevalier δεν μου φάνηκε κακό. Είχε πράγματι μια καλή ιδέα (απλή ιδέα κατ' εμέ, αλλά "μεταφρασμένη" με έξυπνο τρόπο). Οι ερμηνείες ήταν πολύ καλές θαρρώ. Ακόμα και του Σάκη. Τώρα από σκηνοθετική άποψη... οκ. Ταινία γυρισμένη μέσα σε ένα σκάφος, τι το συγκλονιστικό -σκηνοθετικά- να μας δώσει παραπάνω; Ευτυχώς που απέφυγε τα πλάνα με drone που έχουν μπει κατά κόρον τελευταία στις ταινίες και δε λέω, εντυπωσιακά μεν, περιττά τις περισσότερες φορές δε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2017)

Δεν είμαι εμπαθής με τον Αγγελόπουλο και έχω δει αρκετό μέρος του έργου του, αν και εντελώς ολόκληρα έχω δει μόνο το Μετέωρο βήμα και το Βλέμμα του Οδυσσέα. Αν θέλεις μπορώ να επεκταθώ στα τεχνικά ατοπήματα. Ήδη μίλησα για τις παύσεις, μπορώ να βάλω κι αποσπάσματα που φαίνεται το λάθος.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2017)

Nομίζω ότι ο Ελληγενής θεωρεί τεχνική κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που καταλαβαινω εγώ ή ο Jim πιο πάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2017)

Να γίνω λίγο πιο σαφής.

Υπάρχουν εργαλεία που είναι δανεικά στον κινηματογράφο και άλλα που ανήκουν σε αυτόν. Το καδράρισμα, ο ήχος ως συναίσθημα και η αφήγηση είναι εργαλεία δανεικά από την φωτογραφία, την μουσική και την λογοτεχνία αντίστοιχα. Η ερμηνεία είναι στοιχείο δανεικό από το θέατρο. Αντιθέτως, το γκρο πλαν είναι εργαλείο του κινηματογράφου που αργότερα δανείστηκε η φωτογραφία, όπως και η ηθοποιία εκφράσεων που αργότερα προσπάθησε να δανειστεί το θέατρο, ανεπιτυχώς*. Βασικό εργαλείο του κινηματογράφου είναι... η κίνηση. Η κίνηση και η ακινησία στον κινηματογράφο πρέπει αισθητικά και τεχνικά να διέπονται από μια ισορροπία αντίστοιχη με αυτήν των όγκων στην φωτογραφία (πού είναι ο ουρανός, πού ο ορίζοντας, ποιες οι θέσεις των αντικειμένων, πού βρίσκεται η εστίαση). Εκτός κι αν υπάρχει θεματικός λόγος να έχεις ανισορροπία την κίνηση, είναι τεχνικά λάθος να καδράρεις συνέχεια επειδή θεωρείς ότι φαίνεται ωραίο. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις παύσεις. Ο Αγγελόπουλος χρησιμοποιεί τις παύσεις με μη λειτουργικό τρόπο, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει οργανικός λόγος που οι ήρωες μιλάνε αργά και κάνουν παύσεις σε σημεία που σπάνε τις προτάσεις, απλά τού άρεσε αισθητικά. Μετράω στα δάχτυλα τις φορές που είδα σκηνή του Αγγελόπουλου που η παύση να είναι δικαιολογημένη. Π.χ. 33ο με 40ο λεπτό. Αυτό είναι απαγγελία και μάλιστα εξαιρετικά αργή. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη που να μιλάει έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει αιτιολόγηση ούτε συμβολισμός ούτε τίποτα. Απλά έτσι θεώρησε ο σκηνοθέτης ότι φαίνεται καλύτερα. Προσωπικά μού καταστρέφει την διατήρηση της απιστίας και η σκηνή μού φαίνεται γελοία. Αν καταστρέφεις την ψευδαίσθηση του ρεαλισμού του θεατή, σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνεις πολύ λάθος. Είτε η κατάσταση είτε οι χαρακτήρες σου είτε η αφήγηση φαντάζει χάρτινη και κάνει πλέον μόνο για ποπ κορν**.

Δεν αναφέρομαι σε τεχνικά λάθη λεπτομέρειας, όπως π.χ. αν είναι σωστό το καδράρισμα, ο φωτισμός ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη τεχνική λεπτομέρεια. Αυτό έλειπε, να μιλούσαμε για επαγγελματία σκηνοθέτη και μάλιστα της κλάσης του Αγγελόπουλου και να μιλούσαμε για τεχνικά λάθη στην απεικόνιση. Τα λάθη τεχνικής στα οποία αναφέρομαι έχουν να κάνουν με την δομή των ταινιών του και την χρήση που κάνει στα κινηματογραφικά εργαλεία· που κατά την γνώμη μου είναι κα-κή.


* διότι οι εκφράσεις του προσώπου είναι αδύνατον να γίνουν διακριτές από το κοινό που δεν κάθεται στην πρώτη, άντε και στην δεύτερη, σειρά. Ο κινηματογράφος το επιτυγχάνει αυτό με κοντινά πλάνα.
** κανένα πρόβλημα μ' αυτό. Καμμιά ταινία ποπ κορν δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει την συγκράτηση των κριτικών ικανοτήτων των θεατών της και γι' αυτό τις λέμε ποπ κορν· είναι διασκεδαστικές σαν θέαμα, όχι σαν πιστευτή αφήγηση. Αλλά εδώ μετράει η πρόθεση του σκηνοθέτη και των παραγωγών. Είθισται οι σκηνοθέτες ποπ κορν να ξέρουν ότι φτιάχνουν ταινίες ποπ κορν (π.χ. Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς). Εάν μια δραματική σκηνή με κάνει να γελάω, τότε έχει αποτύχει στην πρόθεσή της. Με ψυχαγωγεί μεν, αλλά όχι με τον τρόπο που ήθελε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Προσωπικά μού καταστρέφει την *διατήρηση της απιστίας* και η σκηνή μού φαίνεται γελοία. Αν καταστρέφεις την ψευδαίσθηση του ρεαλισμού του θεατή, σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνεις πολύ λάθος.



Μια παρένθεση εδώ, επειδή είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ: η «διατήρηση της απιστίας» στα ελληνικά σημαίνει το εντελώς αντίθετο από το _suspension of disbelief_ στα αγγλικά. Θα πρότεινα για κατά λέξη απόδοση την _*άρση της δυσπιστίας*_.

*suspend disbelief*: Temporarily allow oneself to believe something that is not true, especially in order to enjoy a work of fiction.

Αν θέλαμε σώνει και καλά τη _διατήρηση _στον όρο, μπορεί να πηγαίναμε στη _διατήρηση της ευπιστίας_, αλλά αυτό έχει το πρόβλημα ότι _ευπιστία _σημαίνει συνήθως και αφέλεια ή άγνοια, κάτι που κατά κύριο λόγο δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωση αυτή, γιατί το υποκείμενο συνήθως —αν και όχι πάντα— εν γνώσει του επιλέγει να πιστέψει πως αυτό που παρακολουθεί αναπαριστά μια πραγματικότητα.

Η «ψευδαίσθηση του ρεαλισμού» που γράφεις παρακάτω αποδίδει σωστά το νόημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2017)

JimAdams said:


> Ο Τρίερ πχ, που επίσης αναφέρεις κι επίσης δεν πάω μια. Πολλά μπορώ να του προσάψω, από αισθητική, από θεματολογία, από τρόπο σκηνοθεσίας. Όχι όμως ότι δεν το 'χει τεχνικά. Δεδομένου τέλος πάντων ότι ακολουθεί και το "δόγμα", ακόμα κι έτσι, μια χαρά είναι (τεχνικά πάντα, όλα τα άλλα σαφώς και τα κρίνουμε και τα κατακρίνουμε όσο θέλουμε).



Το Δόγμα το έχει εγκαταλείψει ούτε κι εγώ θυμάμαι από πότε. Λογικόν, γιατί ο πραγματικός λόγος που δημιουργήθηκε το Δόγμα ήταν για να δικαιολογήσουν με την επινόηση ενός καλλιτεχνικού ρεύματος την έλλειψη μπάτζετ και την αδυναμία εκπλήρωσης του φόρτου εργασίας που χρειάζονται στην πραγματικότητα ακόμη και φιλμ μικρού μήκους. Το Δόγμα εκμηδένιζε την ανάγκη για pre και post production, το κόστος εφέ, το κόστος των props (και το αντίστοιχο επάγγελμα του επιμελητή), το κόστος και την ανάγκη ύπαρξης σάουντρακ καθώς και την απίστευτη δουλειά που χρειάζονται όλα αυτά. Αν πάρεις μία-μία τις αρχές του δόγματος, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι όλες ελαχιστοποιούν το κόστος και την εργασία: η κινηματογράφηση στο «εδώ» δεν απαιτεί μετακινήσεις ή έρευνα για το πώς είναι το τάδε μέρος και πώς θα απεικονιστεί σωστά. Η κινηματογράφηση στο «τώρα» δεν απαιτεί προσαρμογές στο περιβάλλον, στην ένδυση, στα αυτοκίνητα, στις συσκευές, στα έπιπλα, στα κτήρια κι ούτε έρευνα για όλα αυτά. Όχι εφέ (πρακτικά, ψηφιακά ή τρικ), όχι μουσική, όχι επεξεργασία ήχου, όχι μοντάζ, όχι μιξάζ, όχι προβολείς, φώτα, γερανοί και ράγες.

Τώρα που δεν έχει ανάγκη απ' όλα αυτά, εννοείται πως δεν ακολουθεί το Δόγμα, διότι ανακάλυψε ότι αυτοί οι περιορισμοί οδηγούν σε ταινίες μανιέρας. Well, duh!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2017)

daeman said:


> Μια παρένθεση εδώ, επειδή είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ: η «διατήρηση της απιστίας» στα ελληνικά σημαίνει το εντελώς αντίθετο από το _suspension of disbelief_ στα αγγλικά. Θα πρότεινα για κατά λέξη απόδοση την _*άρση της δυσπιστίας*_.
> 
> *suspend disbelief*: Temporarily allow oneself to believe something that is not true, especially in order to enjoy a work of fiction.
> 
> Αν θέλαμε σώνει και καλά τη _διατήρηση _στον όρο, μπορεί να πηγαίναμε στη _διατήρηση της ευπιστίας_, αλλά αυτό έχει το πρόβλημα ότι _ευπιστία _σημαίνει συνήθως και αφέλεια ή άγνοια, κάτι που δεν ισχύει πάντα στην περίπτωση αυτή, γιατί το υποκείμενο συνήθως —αν και όχι πάντα— εν γνώσει του επιλέγει να πιστέψει πως αυτό που βλέπει αναπαριστά μια πραγματικότητα.



Mea culpa. Ήθελα να πω «συγκράτηση».


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2017)

...
Συγκράτηση τίνος; Της απιστίας; Δεν το βελτιώνει. Το πρόβλημα στο δίλεκτο «διατήρηση (ή συγκράτηση) απιστίας» έγκειται στη δεύτερη λέξη. Και suspension εδώ σημαίνει άρση, αναστολή, όχι διατήρηση. Διατήρηση είναι στη μουσική, ουσιαστικά παράταση.

Ας μην οφτοπικίζω άλλο όμως σε αυτό το νήμα. Αύριο με το καλό να στήσουμε ένα νηματάκι στο κατάλληλο γλωσσικό υποφόρουμ.


Guess what: Punxsutawney!



nickel said:


> .... Αν κάτσει κανείς να το αναλύσει «σεναριακά» (μεγάλη λέξη, αφού δεν είναι παρά ένα στιγμιότυπο), θα φτάσει στο συμπέρασμα ότι, για να μην απαιτηθεί η «*άρση της δυσπιστίας*» (*suspension of disbelief*) του θεατή ...



Και μάλιστα σε σχετικό νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2017)

Ναι, δεν είναι καλή μετάφραση. Αυτό μού ήρθε εκείνην την στιγμή.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, για να μην λέει κανείς ότι τα έχω με τον πειραματικό κινηματογράφο και γράφω κακιούλες για τις ταινίες του Δόγματος, να σημειώσω ότι έχουν γυριστεί ταινίες που καλύπτουν όλα τα κριτήρια του Δόγματος -που δεν τα κάλυπταν καλά-καλά ούτε οι αυθεντικές ταινίες τους- και που δεν ανήκουν στις ταινίες του Δόγματος και είναι μια χαρά ταινίες. Μία που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι το PVC-1, του Σπύρου Σταθουλόπουλου. Όχι μόνο δεν έχει μουσική, εφέ, είναι γυρισμένη στο εδώ και στο τώρα, στο φως της μέρας και με κάμερα στο χέρι, αλλά αποτελεί και μία συνεχόμενη λήψη απ' την αρχή ως το τέλος, το οποίο είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο εγχείρημα. Κοινώς, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις ίδιες τις αρχές του Δόγματος. Το αν μια ταινία είναι καλή δεν βασίζεται σε κανόνες. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι με την κατ' επίφαση αυθεντικότητα και με την αφ' υψηλού επιτήδευση.


----------



## rogne (Feb 19, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο Αγγελόπουλος χρησιμοποιεί τις παύσεις με μη λειτουργικό τρόπο, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει οργανικός λόγος που οι ήρωες μιλάνε αργά και κάνουν παύσεις σε σημεία που σπάνε τις προτάσεις, απλά τού άρεσε αισθητικά. Μετράω στα δάχτυλα τις φορές που είδα σκηνή του Αγγελόπουλου που η παύση να είναι δικαιολογημένη. Π.χ. 33ο με 40ο λεπτό. Αυτό είναι απαγγελία και μάλιστα εξαιρετικά αργή. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη που να μιλάει έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει αιτιολόγηση ούτε συμβολισμός ούτε τίποτα. Απλά έτσι θεώρησε ο σκηνοθέτης ότι φαίνεται καλύτερα. Προσωπικά μού καταστρέφει την διατήρηση της απιστίας και η σκηνή μού φαίνεται γελοία. Αν καταστρέφεις την ψευδαίσθηση του ρεαλισμού του θεατή, σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνεις πολύ λάθος.



...Ή (για να ξεκινήσω απ' το τέλος) ότι κάτι κάνεις πολύ σωστά, αν ένας απ' τους βασικότερους και διακηρυγμένους στόχους σου είναι βέβαια να καταστρέψεις την ψευδαίσθηση του ρεαλισμού του θεατή. Νόμιζα ότι είναι αυτονόητο πως ο Αγγελόπουλος δεν έκανε "ρεαλιστικές" ταινίες. Ειδικά η ομιλία των χαρακτήρων είναι σχεδόν πάντα στο στόχαστρό του (και σχεδόν πάντα είναι απαγγελία), σαν προνομιακό πεδίο όπου καταστρέφεται η ψευδαίσθηση της οργανικότητας, της ενότητας/συνέχειας προσώπων και δράσης κλπ. Άλλα πράγματα τον ενδιαφέρουν, περιττό να τα αναπτύξουμε εδώ, έχουν γραφτεί πολλάκις. Αν δεν υπάρχει κοινός τόπος με τον θεατή, δεν έχει νόημα η "τεχνική" συζήτηση, όλα τελικά καταλήγουν στο "μ' αρέσει"/"δε μ' αρέσει".

Καλά το ξεκίνησες πάντως για τα ιδιάζοντα μέσα θεάτρου, λογοτεχνίας και κινηματογράφου. Εκεί θα έπρεπε ίσως να ανατρέξεις π.χ. και στο "βάθος πεδίου", όχι μόνο στην κίνηση, σαν κατεξοχήν κινηματογραφικό εργαλείο, όπως και στο "ιδεολογικό μοντάζ" και σε διάφορα άλλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2017)

Όταν μιλάω για ρεαλισμό, δεν εννοώ τον αντικειμενικό ρεαλισμό, εννοώ τον υποκειμενικό ρεαλισμό, γι' αυτό και αναφέρθηκα στο willing suspension of disbelief, όπου ο θεατής υποβάλλει οικειοθελώς τον εαυτό του σε μια κατάσταση προσωρινής παύσης της αναλυτικής του ικανότητας. Προφανώς όταν βλέπω στην μεγάλη οθόνη δράκους και νεράιδες, δεν μιλάμε για ρεαλισμό. Αλλά το μέσο πρέπει να σε απορροφά, να μην διασπάται αυτή η αυτόβουλη διατήρηση της ψευδαίσθησης ότι αυτό που παρακολουθείς όντως διαδραματίζεται. Δεν έχει σημασία ποια είναι τα κίνητρά σου, αν η αφήγησή σου είναι συμβατική ή όχι, ρεαλιστική, σουρεαλιστική, φωβική, σε πράξεις, ασυνεχής, κυκλική ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Στόχος σου σαν δημιουργός είναι να καταφέρεις -με τα μέσα που έχεις αποφασίσει ο ίδιος- να μου κρατήσεις το ενδιαφέρον κι όχι να με αποσπάσεις από την παρακολούθηση.

Δηλαδή, ούτε και το Sweet Movie είναι ρεαλιστικό, με οποιαδήποτε έννοια της λέξης. Οι χαρακτήρες, το ύφος τους, η ιστορία, τα λόγια τους, οι κινήσεις τους... είναι όλα μη ρεαλιστικά. Αλλά δεν παύει να αποτελεί αριστούργημα και η χρήση των κινηματογραφικών -γνήσιων και δανεικών- μέσων είναι εξαίσια. Σε κανένα σημείο δεν νιώθω να αποσπάται η προσοχή μου στην ταινία από οποιαδήποτε επιλογή του σκηνοθέτη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2017)

Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ, ότι μάλλον ήθελε ο Αγγελόπουλος αυτό το αποτέλεσμα, όχι γιατί ήταν ανίκανος να φτιάξει «ρεαλιστικές» ταινίες. Μάλιστα θα έλεγα ότι όταν ήθελε να φτιάξει κάτι ρεαλιστικό το έκανε πολύ καλά (π.χ. κάποιες σκηνές από το Βλέμμα του Οδυσσέα νομίζω, αλλά μπορεί και να το έχω μπερδέψει, που δείχνει πρωτοχρονιάτικο πάρτι στη Ρουμανία, ήταν κλασικό ψυχαγωγικό σινεμά, κι είχα βγει από την ταινία να σκέφτομαι γιατί δεν φτιάχνει καμιά ταινία όλη έτσι, να βλέπεται). 
Πάντως η σκηνή που μας παραπέμπεις Έλλη δεν έχει πρόβλημα μόνο με την απαγγελία. Είναι τελείως εξωπραγματική και είναι χαρακτηριστική του σινεμά αυτού του είδους (όχι μόνο Αγγελόπουλος). Ο ήρωας βρίσκεται κάπου άσχετα, συναντάει κάποιον άσχετο που αρχίζει να του αφηγείται κάτι και τον ακολουθεί, ενώ ο άσχετος συνεχίζει την αφήγηση, είτε περπατώντας από δω κι από κει είτε με το να βρίσκονται εξωπραγματικά κάπου άλλου και χωρίς να συνεισφέρει η αφήγηση στην πλοκή ή έστω σε κάτι! 
Στη σκηνή στο Βλέμμα του Οδυσέα που ο Καιτέλ με τον Μιχαλόπουλο συζητούν και στην ουσία μιλάει ο Μιχαλόπουλος ενώ ο Καιτέλ με το πιο απορημένο ύφος στον κόσμο μουγκριζει Ναι, Όχι, σε τρισάθλια ελληνικά, λένε οι κακές γλώσσες ότι είναι εμφανές ότι ο Καιτέλ δεν καταλαβαίνει γρυ. Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη, γιατί, ακόμα κι αν δεν καταλάβαινε τι του γίνεται, είναι σοβαρός επαγγελματίας ηθοποιός. Μπορεί να παίξει άνετα ότι π.χ. καταλαβαίνει τι του λέει ο άλλος, τον ακούει προσεκτικά και συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί. Μήπως επομένως αυτό ήταν το ζητούμενο; 

Υ.Γ. Δεν θυμάμαι σε ποια ταινία του Αγγελόπουλου τους αλλοδαπούς ηθοποιούς ντουμπλάρουν η Πέμη Ζούνη κι ο Πέτρος Φυσσούν, και μάλιστα οι ξένοι ηθοποιοί ψιλομοιάζουν με τον Φυσσούν και τη Ζούνη, οπότε η απορία ήταν γιατί να μην παίξουν από την αρχή τους ρόλους αυτοί οι δύο και να βάλει τους ξένους ηθοποιούς, οι οποίοι δεν ήταν τίποτα Χολιγουντιανές φίρμες να πεις άντε, το κάνει για τα εισιτήρια. 

Αλλά τέλος πάντων, μην το περιορίζουμε στον Αγγελόπουλο, που στο κάτω κάτω έκανε σοβαρές ταινίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2017)

Μα δεν είπα ότι έκανε τέτοιου είδους αστείες -κατά την γνώμη μου- σκηνές επειδή μέχρι εκεί έφτανε. Φυσικά και το έκανε επίτηδες. Αυτό το πράγμα δεν γίνεται κατά λάθος. Αυτό όμως δεν πάει να πει ότι δεν είναι και λάθος. Το υπόλοιπο που περιγράφεις, δηλαδή το κουφό της σκηνής, που περπατάνε σαν χαμένοι στο διάστημα, όπου να 'ναι, χωρίς λόγο, κτλ., δεν είναι προβληματικό γιατί δεν σε απορυθμίζει. Είναι μέρος του κόνσεπτ και της αισθητικής. Ούτε με προβληματίζει ούτε με ενοχλεί ούτε με αποσπά. Τουναντίον, μπορεί να σε συνεπάρει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2017)

Αν γίνεται επιτηδες δεν είναι λάθος. 
Γιατί αλλιώς θα μου πεις ότι κι οι σουρεαλιστές ζωγράφοι κάνουν λάθη αφού δείχνουν εξωπραγματικές απεικονίσεις. 

Μπορείς να πεις ότι εσένα δεν σου αρέσει (και δεν είσαι ο μόνος), αλλά όχι ότι έχει τεχνικά λάθη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2017)

Το ότι γίνεται κάτι επίτηδες και συνειδητά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι λάθος. Δηλαδή αν εγώ γράφω «κτύριο» γιατί έτσι μ' αρέσει, δεν παύει να είναι λάθος. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι παραπάνω από το «έτσι μ' αρέσει περισσότερο» για να μην είναι λάθος. Πρέπει να είναι οργανικό κομμάτι αυτού που κάνεις, να εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της αφήγησής σου. Μην με ξαναπάς πάλι στον ρεαλισμό με την αντικειμενική του έννοια. Νομίζω το αποσαφήνισα αυτό και έδωσα και κινηματογραφικό αντιπαράδειγμα.

Μιας και έπιασα λέξη και είμαστε σε λεξιλογικό φόρουμ, να θυμίσω ότι στην ποίηση δεν είναι σπάνια τα επιτηδευμένα λάθη που έχουν κάποιον λόγο που διατηρούνται. Είναι λάθος το «Επέστρεφε» του Καβάφη; Είναι λάθος το «διηγώντας» του Σολωμού; Σε αφήνω να το απαντήσεις μόνη σου.

Ε, πώς να το κάνουμε, η ομιλία στον κινηματογράφο πρέπει να έχει μια σταθμισμένη ροή. Πρέπει να έχεις λόγο για να χαλάσεις την ισορροπία της και ο λόγος να έχει και άμεση σχέση με την ταινία και να είναι «αναγνώσιμος» από τον θεατή, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να διαβάσει πρώτα πραγματείες και αναλύσεις.

Αν δηλαδή εμένα μού αρέσουν οι φάλτσες και τραγουδάω φάλτσα όλα τα τραγούδια, παύει να είναι λάθος και γίνεται προσωπικό στυλ, στο οποίο μπορώ να καρφιτσώσω και μια ετικέτα «τάση αποδόμησης της τονικότητας»;


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2017)

Κάνεις ένα σημαντικό λάθος όμως. Αν εσύ γράφεις "κτύριο", με την ιδιότητα του μέλους της Λεξιλογίας απλά μας κουράζεις τα μάτια. Αν όμως δημοσιεύσεις μια ποιητική συλλογή που κτύρια θα τα ανεβάζεις, κτείρυα θα τα κατεβάζεις, τότε θα το δεχτούμε σαν καλλιτεχνική άποψη. Άλλο ο Ελληγενής-πολίτης κι άλλο ο Ελληνεγής-ποιητής. 
Ομοίως, άλλο ο Ελληγενής φάλτσος λόγω αδυναμίας να τραγουδήσει σωστά κι άλλο ο Ελληγενής που φτιάχνει μια παράσταση στην οποία όλοι επίτηδες τραγουδάνε φάλτσα. 
Επίσης άλλο η ζωγραφική του Πόλοκ κι άλλο οι μουτζούρες του βαφτιστηριού μου. 
Το αν είναι καλή ή κακή τέχνη ή το αν είναι τέχνη του γούστου μας το αποφασίζουμε μόνοι μας. Και εννοείται αν γράψεις κτύριο σε επίσημο έγγραφο θα σε διορθώσω κι αν το γράψεις εδώ θα σου κάνω παρατήρηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2017)

Άλλο να φτιάξω μια παράσταση που θα τραγουδάνε όλοι επίτηδες φάλτσα κι αυτό θα σημαίνει κάτι για το έργο κι άλλο σε όλα μου τα έργα να τους βάζω να τραγουδάνε φάλτσα γιατί μού αρέσει σαν αποτέλεσμα. Εκεί δεν έχεις θεματικό φάλτσο, έχεις ιδεολογικό φάλτσο.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τον ρεαλισμό. Δεν με πειράζει ο σουρεαλισμός, με πειράζει ο αντιρεαλισμός.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2017)

Δηλαδή αποκλείεται κάποιος να χρησιμοποιεί την ίδια τεχνοτροπία σε όλο του το έργο; 
Ο Μονέ, που ζωγράφιζε συνέχεια το ίδιο θέμα με την ίδια τεχνοτροπία, είναι ενοχλητικός;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2017)

Διαφορετικά θέματα, διαφορετικές ιστορίες, διαφορετικές ιδέες και παρ' όλα αυτά οι ήρωές του κάνουν συνέχεια μη τεχνικές παύσεις; Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι απλώς τού άρεσε και το έβρισκε αισθητικά ωραίο και τίποτα παραπάνω. Το ξυράφι του Όκαμ εκεί με κατευθύνει.

Δεν μιλάμε τώρα για χρήση ίδιων μοτίβων, προσωπική σφραγίδα, easter eggs και μανιέρες. Μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα που πρακτικά θεωρείται τεχνικό λάθος. Καταλαβαίνω την χρήση του άπαξ, εάν είναι οργανικό μέρος της αφήγησης. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι οργανικό μέρος της αφήγησης σε 50 διαφορετικές αφηγήσεις.

Δηλαδή σε όλες του τις ταινίες το ίδιο πράγμα ήθελε να πει; Το ίδιο θέμα και τον ίδιο συμβολισμό είχανε; Θέλεις να πεις ότι έφτιαχνε ξανά και ξανά την ίδια ιστορία σε παραλλαγές;

Η σύγκριση με τον Μονέ δεν είναι πολύ επιτυχημένη, διότι ο Μονέ αφενός ήταν πρωτοπόρος και πειραματιζόταν με την απεικόνιση του φωτισμού και των χρωμάτων πάνω στο ίδιο θέμα, αφετέρου διότι οι πίνακες έχουν ίδιο θέμα και ίδια τεχνοτροπία (όχι ακριβώς, αλλά ας μην το αναλύσουμε κι αυτό, τώρα), αλλά διαφορετική πρόθεση.


----------



## rogne (Feb 20, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή σε όλες του τις ταινίες το ίδιο πράγμα ήθελε να πει; Το ίδιο θέμα και τον ίδιο συμβολισμό είχανε; Θέλεις να πεις ότι έφτιαχνε ξανά και ξανά την ίδια ιστορία σε παραλλαγές;



Ανά κύκλους ή περιόδους, έστω (όχι απ' την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος της καριέρας του), αλλά ναι. Όσο για τις παύσεις και την ομιλία: ναι, δεν τους ήθελε να μιλάνε "φυσιολογικά" και "ρεαλιστικά" τους χαρακτήρες του (και αυτό απ' την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος της καριέρας του).


----------

